# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Letërsia fillon tek dhimbja

## toni_në_PR

*E njohur për tekste këngësh të suksesshme, poetja Irma Kurti vjen me librin e katërt poetik Bëj sikur fle*

*Letërsia fillon tek dhimbja*

_Elsa Demo_

Të shkruarit nuk është qëllim që mund të kënaqë vetëm veten. Ky është vetëm fillimi, sepse më pas vjen lexuesi. Poetja Irma Kurti kur e pyet për këtë marrëdhënie mund të të japë një përgjigje si kjo më sipër, pasi gjithë çndodh në momentin kur hidhen vargjet, përpos çlirimit kalimtar, vjen edhe guximi dhe hapja që jep poezia. Në këtë drejtim poezia ndihmon vërtet. 

Takimi me Irma Kurtin nuk të jep më pak se vargjet, të përmbledhura në librin e saj të fundit Bëj sikur fle, botuar nga Dudaj. Autorja që më së shumti ia kemi dëgjuar emrin kryesisht për tekste këngësh të suksesshme në festivalet e Radio-Televizionit Shqiptar për gati 20 vjet, ndërkaq, duke bërë sikur ka fjetur, ka dëgjuar, pyetur, refletuar, shkruar dhe botuar katër libra me poezi prej vitit 1999. Janë Këtë natë me ty, Shihemi në një tjetër botë, Qirinjtë janë fikur dhe ky i fundit Bëj sikur fle. 

Nuk ka dyshim se ajo që i lidh të katërt janë rravgimet e dashurisë të cilat nga libri në libër janë bërë një nyje e vetme e pashpleksur, e ngjitur nga një lloj mërzitie, e veshur me lirizëm. Kurti e riciklon dashurinë në një gjeografi të gjerë për tu rikthyer në një tunel në fund të të cilit nuk duket fije drite. A nuk shkruan Emili Dikinson se ajo që dimë për dashurinë është vetëm kaq: dashuria është gjithçka. Në vargjet e Kurtit njeriu del prej dashurisë më i paditur dhe më i dobët se kurrë. 

Tek Bëj sikur fle mungesë force dhe ligështim është më e dukshme, e prekshme, por herë-herë të krijohet përshtypja sikur gruaja që shkruar këtë lloj pozie refuzon identifikimin e dashurisë dhe dhimbjes së saj me të tjerët dhe prej lexuesit. Është përpjekja për të shkruar me një gjuhë të vetën për një ndjenjë njerëzore, në dukje, e njëtrajtë për të gjithë. Edhe unë kam pasur dashurinë time, njohjet e mia. Poezitë e dashurisë, nuk kanë datë, nuk kanë kohë, janë gjithmonë aktuale. Dhimbja të shtyn më tepër se çdo gjë tjetër të shkruash për të dhe ndoshta sepse dashuria është një ndjenjë që nuk vdes kurrë,- thotë poetja Kurti. 
Irma Kurti u diplomua për gjuhë angleze. Ka punuar si mësuese e gjuhës angleze dhe më vonë gazetare në disa organe shtypi. 

Para dhe pas studimeve ajo do të ketë një përvojë të gjatë dhe të suksesshme pranë redaksisë së teksteve në Radio Tirana përkrah Zhuljana Jorganxhiut për festivalet e mëdha zyrtare të këngës së lehtë shqiptare. Kjo përvojë nisi me poezinë Urimi yt 1985, e cila e kompozuar nga Ilir Dangëllia dhe e kënduar në Festivalin e Interpretuesve të Rinj nga Ermira Babaliu, do të pëlqehej shumë në atë kohë. Unë dhe Iliri u takuam në momentin e duhur. Ishte shumë e vështirë të hyje në një festival. Këngët tona shpesh skualifikoheshin. Ndërsa Babaliu njihej për shpirtin e iniciativës dhe shpesh ia dilte,- tregon poetja bashkëpunimet e saj të para me muzikën. Kam krijuar në kohën kur thuhej se dy poezi duhen për kongresin, 1 për partinë. Megjithatë lirizmi më ka ndihmuar. Ajo është autore e rreth 70 tekste këngësh nga të cilat më të njohurat janë Trokite te dera, kënduar nga Luan Zhegu, Pranë të kaltrit det dhe Letër malli nga Ermira Babaliu, 

Të jem për ty Number 1 nga Manjola Nallbani, Imazh i largët Spirit Voice, etj. bashkëpunëtorët e saj më të ngushtë kanë qenë Ilir Dangëllia, Osman Mula, Agron Xhunga, Luan Zhegu. 

Vitet e fundit Kurti ka qenë më e tërhequr nga bashkëpunimi me kompozitorët për arsye që pak a shumë mund të merren me mend. Sot mund të bëjë kushdo tekst. Merren lehtë, janë shumë të thjeshtuara. Është dhe tregu që e kërkon. Por këtu ka diçka që nuk shkon. Autorja nuk mund ta mohojë se dikur punohej shumë me tekstet, por përvoja e shtyn të bëjë krahasimin e dy realiteteve duke shprehur shqetësimin e publikut dhe të një rrethi artistësh. Sipas poetes, puna mbi tekstet ka kaluar nga esktremi në ekstrem. Dikur kishte shumë kontroll mbi to, sot nuk ka fare. Shumë prurje dhe pak kontroll do të thotë të mos ndash dot tekstet e mira nga ato të dobëta që për fat të keq janë me bollëk. 

Në këto rrethana Kurti i është dhënë më shumë poezisë lirike dhe përvoja me muzikën e ka pasuruar dhe ridimensionuar vargun e saj të hapur, të sinqertë dhe dialogues. Kur mendoj për lexuesin, mendoj për të dhënë më të mirën, një art që të jetë i pëlqyeshëm. Që krijimi të jetojë sa më gjatë tek njerëzit duhet të jetë i vërtetë, i ndjerë dhe i ngrohtë.

Gazeta Shekulli

----------

